# High ISO speed NR? (7D Mark II)



## Werz (Nov 28, 2014)

Hello!

I was wondering if anyone could explain how the "High ISO speed NR" works and what does it do? (I have a 7D Mark II). Does it apply NR only to some ISO?

Should I set this value to off? (I'm using "normal/standard" right now)

Does this affect JPG only or RAW as well?

Thank you!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 28, 2014)

It's NR applied to in-camera JPGs at higher ISOs, no effect on RAW. I shoot RAW, and I leave it off. If enabled, it can slow down frame rates at high ISO – even when shooting RAW, since the camera generates a JPG preview image with all the active settings (picture style, ALO, white balance, etc.) that's stored in the RAW file container (it's also what you see on the main LCD review, and used to generate the histogram and highlight warning).


----------



## Werz (Nov 28, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> It's NR applied to in-camera JPGs at higher ISOs, no effect on RAW. I shoot RAW, and I leave it off. If enabled, it can slow down frame rates at high ISO – even when shooting RAW, since the camera generates a JPG preview image with all the active settings (picture style, ALO, white balance, etc.) that's stored in the RAW file container (it's also what you see on the main LCD review, and used to generate the histogram and highlight warning).



Thank you neuro for taking time to answer  Since I shoot RAW, I will leave it off.


----------



## Khufu (Dec 2, 2014)

I spent a day or so playing with the NR features on the SL1/100D and was really impressed with the relatively new feature that combines 4 shots into one, giving you great low-light shots at High ISO, filtering out lots of the chroma noise (that's the right term for the colourful blobs, right? ) and sharpening things up... I know "Raw is Raw" but these features can have their uses - works similarly to in camera HDR. 
I believe the 6D is the only FF Canon that has this feature. I don't have a 6D. booo!

If you think you may ever find yourself in a situation whee these features in-camera could be useful is definitely worth familiarising yourself with them to see how the different settings compare regarding desirable vs lame results - ie smooth colouring, less noise vs reduction in sharpness etc. 
Afterall, a camera's a camera and sometimes it's nice to just take and have pictures without having to clock a few more hours work


----------



## Khufu (Dec 2, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> It's NR applied to in-camera JPGs at higher ISOs, no effect on RAW. I shoot RAW, and I leave it off. If enabled, it can slow down frame rates at high ISO – even when shooting RAW, since the camera generates a JPG preview image with all the active settings (picture style, ALO, white balance, etc.) that's stored in the RAW file container (it's also what you see on the main LCD review, and used to generate the histogram and highlight warning).



Do you know if/believe this kind of processing may slow down the Rebels, EOS M etc, Neuro? 
I've never looked too much into it but asides from card-write speed and even shooting RAW or Jpeg, I'm sure these cameras lag at times way before their paper-specs would have us know. The SL1 in particular...


----------

